# Italian 92FS Inox?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey guys got a question for ya. I know there are some very knowledgeable Beretta guys here and was wondering if someone could help me out. I was trying to decide in the compact or full size but gave up on it. I have a guy that is wanting to trade me a Italian made 92FS Inox for a Gen4 G30. I have not seen the gun in person yet but he did send a few pictures of it. From what I can see the gun looks very clean and it was made in 1992. What do you think is the going rate is fro this type of gun? It really appeals to me but I don't want to come out on the short end of this.


----------

